# switching sata drive to new upgraded motherboard



## mrmike19597 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok for starters I did RTFM and I did STFW lol but I would rather ask my question here and get a reply on a better site, so with that in mind here is my dilemma or problem.

The current motherboard that we have here is having problems it shuts down whenever it feels the need to and runs the fans constantly even though it's air conditioned 24/7 it never had any problems before until just recently about a few months ago so we have planned an entire new system for it but the problem is we do not have time to take everything off the hard drive and rebuild it into the new system so I am wondering if I can just take the hard drive from the old system and place it into the new system and not run into problems the old systems configurations are listed below.

*The old system specs*
The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H
The CPU is an AMD Phenom 9850 2.5GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 2MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Black Edition Processor
The hard drive is Western Digital WD5000ABYS 500 GB Internal Hard Drive 7200rpm

*The new system specs*
The new motherboard MSI 890FXA-GD70 Motherboard - AMD 890FX, Socket AM3, ATX, DDR3, RAID, SATA 6.0GB/s, USB 3.0
The new CPU AMD Phenom II 1090T Black Edition Six Core Processor - 3.20GHz, 6MB Cache, 2000MHz (4000 MT/s) FSB, Retail, Socket AM3

The current hard drive has FreeBSD 7.x on it.
Is it possible that the old hard drive will work with these new specs or do I need to just start from scratch?

Thanks for any assistance you can offer me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure, it should work.  However, "not having time to rebuild into the new system" sounds a lot like "no backup".  If there are things you can't afford to lose on the drive, back it up first.  The best way is to buy a new drive (bigger/faster) and duplicate the old drive onto it.  Then keep the old drive or whole system as a backup and reference.

First boot, it'll probably stop at a mountroot prompt because the drive comes up as a different number, like ad10 instead of ad4.  That depends on the motherboard.  Watch during the boot, find what the new number is, and that to boot single user.  You'll have to remount / read/write and edit /etc/fstab.

Beyond that, you might have to change references to motherboard hardware like going from vr0 to re0.


----------



## mrmike19597 (Jun 20, 2010)

I probably should have added the fact that I have compiled the kernel to my specific old computers settings. sorry about that missed info.


----------



## mrmike19597 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have another question that I need help with, it's reguarding the hardware working with the new computers specs, should I be worried that FreeBSD 7.x will or will not support the new motherboard and cpu? I do not see Phenom listed as a compatible cpu nor do I see the board i'm using listed in the hardware notes. i'm also wondering if all 6 cores of the CPU will work.


----------

